# Human Baby Shampoo for Bichon?



## LovePups (Jan 31, 2007)

I was at a local Petsmart with my 1 year old Bichon Frise and another customer suggested I use human baby shampoo on her instead of dog shampoo because of their sensitive itchy skin. I have noticed every time my Bichon is bathed, she looks irritated and is constantly rubbing her body against the wall. We're using 8in1 Perfect Coat Whitening Shampoo.

Any thoughts / experience / yes / no on this? Thanks!


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

What kind of dog shampoo have you been using? Human shampoo should never be used on dogs. Dogs don't produce oils like we do and have different PH levels, thus needing somthing that helps *their* body and coats to clean and sooth properly.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

If she's itchy after using the whitening shampoo then stop using it. Many whitening shampoos have harsh chemicals that can cause their skin to become very irritated.

For dogs that have sensitive skin any shampoo with oatmeal is great. Oatmeal helps soothe the skin and prevent dandruff. They also make puppy shampoo that's fairly gentle on the dogs skin.

Also make sure that you thoughly rinse out the shampoo, any left over shampoo will create major porblems for any dog regardless of how sensitive it's skin is. You should also only be using cool to luke warm water, Hot water will burn the dogs skin and dry out the coat. And if you're dog has alot of white that you want to make nice and clean then shampoo 2 or 3 times and target the super dirty areas.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i would wait untill ur pup is more grown up as the chemicals thin he whitning are really harsh, i would use an everning primrose or an oat meal shampoo on my pup


maybe try introducing a good brand of whining shampoo later when the dog is an adult i use a whining shampoo that has everning primrose in so it helps with dogs with the more sensitve skins

never keep using a brand if it is iritating the skin trow it away and tray another brand 

humans and dogs have diffrent ph levals and i wouldnt use a baby shampoo on a dog as i wouldnt use a puppy shampoo on a baby 
xxxx


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

My dog has never had any itching problems so I have no specific help. I can tell you that I just switched to Coat Handlers 5 to 1 shampoo and 15 to 1 conditioner just yesterday. My shih-tzu came out beautiful and he has a lot of white that looks bright. I chose this shampoo over many other great suggestions because it is hypo-allergetic and is mild enough to use daily if needed. I certainly don't intend to bathe daily but ny house dog thinks he's a yard dog and I really was only bathing him once between trips to the groomer. I expect to bath him every 2 weeks now that I am going to clip him.

great shampoo and conditioner with a nice soft fresh scent.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

BoB/335 said:


> I chose this shampoo over many other great suggestions because it is hypo-allergetic and is mild enough to use daily if needed. I certainly don't intend to bathe daily but ny house dog thinks he's a yard dog and I really was only bathing him once between trips to the groomer.


No dog shampoo should ever be used daily, no matter how mild it is. Even the mildest of shampoos can cause more harm than good if used too often.

There are some shampoos that don't have any chemicals in them like Earthbath and Tropiclean. They both have hypo-allergenic formulas for dogs with sensitive skin, and both have coat inhancers that are gentle.


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

I wasn't suggesting that anyone should bathe their dog daily. What I was suggesting is that a shampoo that states that it can be used daily must be pretty mild and gentle. In fact I don't recall any other shampoo making such a claim.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

We have used baby shampoo for years and it has allways worked for us. I refuse to spend the kind of money they want for dog shampoo.We only shampoo once a month and rinse very well. Never noticed any iching or dry skin or anything that would make me stop using it.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

workingdog said:


> We have used baby shampoo for years and it has allways worked for us. I refuse to spend the kind of money they want for dog shampoo.We only shampoo once a month and rinse very well. Never noticed any iching or dry skin or anything that would make me stop using it.


I am not out to scold anyone here, but I do want to stress that using human shampoo is only for humans. 

Being a groomer I have heard a lot of stories about people using baby shampoo on their dogs and them being fine. However, that doesn't mean it's okay to use. Guaranteed you ARE stripping the dogs hair and coat of Natural oils. Under a microscope, I have seen the comparison between a 2 year old Shih tzu on Johnson&Johnson Baby shampoo, and another Shih tzu on Bio-grooms Puppy, then Bio-grooms Oatmeal. The hair was thinner with more split-ends on the dog with the baby shampoo! 

For the naked eye you may think you're saving money and still doing a safe and good thing, but I've seen the results.

There are some cheap dog shampoos, or even soap bars out there for those of you who don't want to spend the dollars. In most cases though a $14 bottle of good shampoo is usually dilute...which means $14 for TEN bottles of shampoo.

Besides, would you put Alpo canned meat in your pasta sauce because it's cheaper than ground beef and spices, and it gets the job done? Once it's cooked you can't really tell the difference.


----------



## Fancy Lulu (Feb 11, 2007)

*Rejuvenating & Calming shampoo for sensitive Dog*

Hi, My Pug Mei-Mei has very sensitive skin, she always scratching till she bleeds, I tried these shampoo on her and it's so much better. maybe you should check it out 
http://www.fancylulu.com/servlet/the-Beauty-&-Grooming/Categories

I hope this helps

Alan + Mei-Mei


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

My bichon was using an oatmeal shampoo and it was perfectly fine for him!


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

cjac&mac said:


> I am not out to scold anyone here, but I do want to stress that using human shampoo is only for humans.
> 
> Being a groomer I have heard a lot of stories about people using baby shampoo on their dogs and them being fine. However, that doesn't mean it's okay to use. Guaranteed you ARE stripping the dogs hair and coat of Natural oils. Under a microscope, I have seen the comparison between a 2 year old Shih tzu on Johnson&Johnson Baby shampoo, and another Shih tzu on Bio-grooms Puppy, then Bio-grooms Oatmeal. The hair was thinner with more split-ends on the dog with the baby shampoo!
> 
> ...


Not to be rude but i'll stick with what works for us. All of our dogs have great fur, very shinny and healthy. We do not plan on putting any of them under a microscope anytime soon. I don't think they care about any split ends and as far as stripping all of their natural oils ,once a month is not hurting them.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Ironically, baby shampoo for humans is very drying. The ph in human shampoo is different than for those meant for dogs, and it's best not to use them. 

I have Standard Poodles who get a bath once a week. I use EQyss products, which are not detergent based, and easily rinsed out from dense coats. These products CAN be used by humans, and are, BTW, fabulous! Concentrated, they cost less than baby shampoo, and do the job they're meant to, safely.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

if i were shampooing once a week then i would rethink about using the baby shampoo but once a month if that, really the only time i give baths is if they start smelling.


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

workingdog said:


> We have used baby shampoo for years and it has allways worked for us. I refuse to spend the kind of money they want for dog shampoo.We only shampoo once a month and rinse very well. Never noticed any iching or dry skin or anything that would make me stop using it.


Human shampoo is the wrong PH and shouldn't be used on dogs....


----------

